# RSS News Fehlermeldung



## ra_ll_ik (5. Feb. 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei...

IE 7.0  kommt mit folgender Meldung:



> Dieser Feed enthält eine DTD (Document Type Definition). DTDs werden zur Definition der Struktur einer Webseite verwendet. DTDs in Feeds werden von Internet Explorer nicht unterstützt.



Und nu?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Moin,
ist leider eine Tatsache im IE 7 unter XP sowie unter Vista. 

Lösung für den IE 7 ? *Keine*

Entweder den 7er deinstallieren oder sich mal FireFox anschauen.

www.mozilla.org

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Moin!

Ich surfe auch mit dem IE7 unter XP - aber bei mir gibt es diese Probleme nicht. 
Es lässt sich alles öffnen...


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Moin Ralf und Uwe,

 eigenartig - bei mir, IE 7.0.5x und XPpro full patched, gehen die Feeds ohne Probleme.

Könnte es vielleicht auch an irgendwelchen Sicherheitseinstellungen liegen?  Also Firewall, oder das Fehlen irgendwelcher Erweiterungen?

Edit: Moin Dodi, warst schneller


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

@Ralf : Um welchen Feed handelt es sich denn ? Ist ja nicht bei allen so.


Uwe


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Auch wenn ich nicht Ralf bin  - bei mir gehen alle Feeds, nur einer hat leichte Darstellungsprobleme (wegen eingebetteter Bilder).


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

*grübel*... 
vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem bescheidenem Wissen darüber....

Die Feeds werden angezeigt, klicke ich unter Aktuell auf RSS News.
Wähle dann den Gartenteich Feed...
Daten werden angezeigt. 
Aber der Feed läßt sich nicht abonieren. Klicke ich in der Menüleiste des IE auf Feed bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung.
Ist der Feed vielleicht nicht zum speichern gedacht?


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Mom ...



> Section III - Feed parsing
> 
> IE7 supports the following feed formats: RSS 2.0 (0.91 and 0.92 included), Atom 1.0, and RSS 1.0. Section II explains the detection of these feed formats. Once it is detected properly, the feed is passed to the RSS Platform for sanitization and normalization. After this process, the IE feed reading view displays the feed for the user to read.
> 
> ...



Ich schau mir unsern Feed mal genau an ...


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Wieder eine "besondere Macke" des IE umschifft - es sollte jetzt (nach neuladen) gehen. 

Auf FireFox geht es wie gehabt weiterhin.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Es geht. 
Danke dir.   
...was man so alles mit den Nullen und Einsen in der richtigen Reihefolge bewirken kann bleibt mir immer ein Geheimnis...


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

Ist kein Geheimnis - es musste lediglich etwas, woran sich der IE gewaltig stört, operativ (mit Finger, Editor und "//") entfernt werden ... 

 Kleinigkeit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: RSS News Fehlermeldung*

on    


Gruss
Uwe


----------

